# building outdoor Russian enclosure



## ehopkins12 (Mar 9, 2010)

Im getting ready to build my outdoor Russian enclosure soon. I was just wondering if you guys could post some cool pictures and maybe links to plans so I can get some ideas! Thanks!


----------



## chadk (Mar 9, 2010)

I have a few ideas on my iherp page for some ideas. But I've seen much better out there...

Here are a few sample of pens I made for my torts and others for my boxies:










More - just look through the various boxie and tort pic sections:
http://iherp.com/Public/Animals/MembersAnimals.aspx?UserID=5b0f1c7d-2bb5-4b24-8c38-8c444c9d8869[hr]
Oh, meant to inlcude this link as well:

http://www.russiantortoisepictures.com/gallery2/main.php?g2_itemId=965


----------

